# Fortis Flieger 24H



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

*Watch "on the rocks"*





*And on the wrist*:


----------



## thediscoking (Apr 19, 2009)

Just rub it in our faces we don't have such awesome straps on our Fortis 24h watches why doncha?ha

(In all seriousness, it looks great!)

-D.M.L.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks! That's just a beautiful 24 hour watch!


----------



## gmhutton (Dec 9, 2007)

these bracelets are available on the usual auction site at a very very reasonable price. i have several and they change the look of a watch totally for next to no money at all. they even do a black gloss PVD model.
just a few pics to show how they look.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Beautiful! Very few, if any, watch companies do legibile dials like Fortis do.|>


----------



## lavieenrose (Aug 20, 2009)

wow, this watch is so great
but not beautiful.


----------



## FinHurja (Aug 26, 2009)

Your 24h flieger is good looking. How do like my 24h flieger 34mm going casual?


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

FinHurja said:


> Your 24h flieger is good looking. How do like my 24h flieger 34mm going casual?


Cool band!:-!


----------

